# Chukars



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Anybody have a sense how the chukars in the west desert look this year?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I get the impression they'll be sort of buff colored with an orange beak and feet. Oh and they'll have this cool orange line that runs through their eyes. ;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Dusty?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

They look like little masked bandit bastards to me. And they have been multiplying like gremlins.



;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Gremlins?*

so yer saying there's water out there yonder?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, July was good. There is still all of August and September to dry the water up. :|

Watch for rain. Do the dance if you must.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know about the West desert, but they are doing excellent in all of my haunts, just like last year. Big broods, and lots of them.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Damiani said:


>


Excellent pic.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty photo.


----------

